# Canning Fresh Caught Salmon  W / Q-View



## mike johnson (Aug 15, 2013)

Its Salmon season here finally. The Pink Salmon ( Also known as Humpys ) run every other year. I try to catch enough in a three week period that I can eat salmon once a week for the next 2 years. Here is the process that I go through every other day during this season.

Start with some fresh caught Pink Salmon













1148985_10151753361716702_708436419_n[1].jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 15, 2013






I fillet the fish off the ribs while leaving in the pin bones. I also remove the skin because

it can get very slimy. I also add a sprinkling of Paprika, garlic powder and white pepper.













1187105_10151753361536702_370905414_n[1].jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 15, 2013


















534031_10151753361311702_1434046744_n[1].jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 15, 2013






I then cold smoke ( using just the AMNPS ) While prepping the jars and canner. About

1 hour.













1174715_10151753360716702_1286803237_n[1].jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 15, 2013






I add 1/2 tsp. of canning salt and 1/4 of a whole jalapeno (seeds removed) and 1 tsp. of

White Vinegar.













1151033_10151753361066702_1818158890_n[1].jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 15, 2013






Add the smoked salmon into the jars. Pack tightly to within 1/2 in. of top. Wipe rim with

White Vinegar to remove any spices or residue from rim and apply tops. Place in canner

when full start the heat.













1001732_10151753360476702_785475622_n[1].jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 15, 2013






Bring to 10 lbs. of pressure ( for my elevation ) and hold for 100 min. I use a weighted

gage that hold a constant 11lbs.













529102_10151753359986702_965564692_n[1].jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 15, 2013






Finished product. This is now shelf stable for 6-8 years. Not that it will last that long.













1174721_10151753359801702_22287060_n[1].jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 15, 2013


















1017020_10151753359296702_459593128_n[1].jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 15, 2013






These make excellent salmon patties by just adding egg and bread crumbs or mix a drained

jar with some softened cream cheese for a dip that's out of this world.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 15, 2013)

Lookin' mighty good


----------



## link (Aug 15, 2013)

That looks and sounds delicious!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 15, 2013)

I've always wanted to try that with these 3-5 lb rainbows I catch here in CO. I bet it'd work great.


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 16, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> I've always wanted to try that with these 3-5 lb rainbows I catch here in CO. I bet it'd work great.


Canned trout is delicious. That is actually the first canned fish I ever had as a child. They added garlic and a bay leaf to it.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 16, 2013)

I could eat that more than once a week!!! Nice job and that's some good looking fish!


----------

